# Lets See Them Bimmers!



## dean j

Just saw the thread below for the VAG cars, so why not a BMW one!?!

Come on then. Lets see em!


----------



## jay_bmw

my Z4 Coupe 3.0 Sport 2007


----------



## David

not the newest coupe, but damn - i love it anyway


----------



## hillhound

Do these count?


----------



## Tabbs

my e36 318is coupe


----------



## simonjj




----------



## NickP




----------



## woody007

My contribution...


----------



## Exotica

My 730d , well just sold/ gave away.


----------



## Guest

BMW 530i Sport (Champagne Edition I) :thumb:


----------



## eddiel34

E90 LCI 320i M Sport Business


----------



## d-rive

F10 530d with Natty's Blue on it.


----------



## ben330




----------



## TIODGE

Bmw 330ci Individual


----------



## Alzay

My Z4


----------



## smyrk

My 318 coupe

















Can anyone tell me why my photos appear to small when uploaded through photobucket?


----------



## Ti22

My M3 touring :


----------



## Alfa GTV

My E60:


----------



## essjay

Well my car is in there somewhere ish for delivery end of March :thumb: 

does this count ?


----------



## BlueMikey

Some nice motors on here!

What have you gone for essjay? Think I saw you a few days ago? Was walking down Irlam Road with the lil'un and got blinded by shiny paint of a very nice IS!


----------



## ant_s

Some very BM's posted, personal favourite of mine is Kelly's (KDS).


----------



## Deeg

Some very nice BM's here.

Here's mine, but thinking of changing soon but not sure to what and the wife isn't convinced about changing either!


----------



## uberbmw

My old E36..










Now ZMC


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

This isnt mine unfortunately but its pretty much perfect imo. Not a huge fan of the bright wheels or the mad wing unless its for a track day but I want it bad :driver::argie:


----------



## ant_s

That ^^^ looks perfect, reminds me of a thread I saw on here of a blue one, that as soon as it was brought was modified insanely. Ill try and find a link.

EDIT: found it, well worth a read

http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e9...lock-ind-full-atlantis-blue-e92-m3-build.html


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

ant_s said:


> That ^^^ looks perfect, reminds me of a thread I saw on here of a blue one, that as soon as it was brought was modified insanely. Ill try and find a link.
> 
> EDIT: found it, well worth a read
> 
> http://www.m5board.com/vbulletin/e9...lock-ind-full-atlantis-blue-e92-m3-build.html


I just been through the thread in your link and all I can say is wow! :thumb:

I would love an M3 or a R35 GTR - all I need is a spare 60 grand :tumbleweed: :lol:


----------



## essjay

BlueMikey said:


> Some nice motors on here!
> 
> What have you gone for essjay? Think I saw you a few days ago? Was walking down Irlam Road with the lil'un and got blinded by shiny paint of a very nice IS!


Got to be mine, gone for an a E82 123d m sport


----------



## swordjo

E46 Coupe and Z4/Z4 coupe have to be the best looking BMW's about (sorry E90 owners, but the E46 Coupe just tops the newer shape)


----------



## Alfa GTV

SubtleAggressiv said:


> I just been through the thread in your link and all I can say is wow! :thumb:
> 
> I would love an M3 or a R35 GTR - all I need is a spare 60 grand :tumbleweed: :lol:





essjay said:


> Got to be mine, gone for an a E82 123d m sport





swordjo said:


> E46 Coupe and Z4/Z4 coupe have to be the best looking BMW's about (sorry E90 owners, but the E46 Coupe just tops the newer shape)


Less chat more pics peeps :speechles :thumb:


----------



## dean j

I did start the thread, so better put up a couple pics eh!


----------



## divine3779

Here's my baby.


----------



## bigmc

Where's all the nice oldies like the E30?


----------



## Eddy

Wow, I have to say that primarily I do not like silver cars, or black wheels, but that ^^ just works perfectly, properly stunning!!


----------



## andy-mcq

another for that, looks ace black on silver. hmm now should i do mine like that lol


----------



## chrisw87

Great looking BM's. I do love them, but unfortunately I can't afford them! especially being so expensive in Australia. And the ones that are affordable, have got such a bad rep from kiddies sticking 20" chrome wheels, wings, 6 million subwoofers etc in them. Anything left over has been thrashed within an inch of its life. 

Saying that I would LOVE an E30, simple, with some BBS rims in a bronze or gunmetal colour. That or a lovely 2002


----------



## pete5570

bigmc said:


> Where's all the nice oldies like the E30?


Just what i was thinking! Let's see some proper Beemers, old style 635csi, M535 etc, these are all nice, but a it samey.


----------



## Ultra

Heres a couple of ol beemers the black one is a 325ix 4x4 belonging to a pal and the red un is my toy
















Sorry about the massive pics


----------



## nurburking DS

Heres my 2007 650i sport.


----------



## rockape

here's my 325ci m


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

ant_s said:


> Some very BM's posted, personal favourite of mine is Kelly's (KDS).


Arrrh you too kind :thumb:

here :driver:








































































































































tread for the future i think 

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## voon

Mine in the areas where it should be ... a tiny road through the Jura hills and one on a trip over the larger Alpspasses with a friend and his Nissan.


----------



## Tiauguinho

Here is my 2001 E39 M5 in Le Mans Blue


----------



## littlejack

Here's mine taken last summer


----------



## Jason M5

My baby...


----------



## silverblack

Almost a bimmer :driver:


----------



## SilverSun

I'll share mine then


----------



## JohnZ3MC

She's a garage queen and only comes out in the sunshine and warm weather.


----------



## large_steve182

took this last night


----------



## A777

Ok here we go....


----------



## chopperreid




----------



## David

Jason 330ci said:


> My baby...


rangers fan?


----------



## Exotica

silverblack said:


> Almost a bimmer :driver:


Far from it, its front wheel drive and does that make ours Rolls Royce?


----------



## bigmc

It is a beemer it's a 0.5 series.


----------



## st33ly

Kelly that Laguna seca blue M3 is stunning. The underside and arches is more impressive than the upper side. Stunning! What rough power is it running? 420BHP? Cant wait to get my Z4M on sat. Its only done 5k miles. Ill run it in on the 400 mile drive home.


----------



## daveaisey

*z4*

My z4

e85 z4 by david aisbett, on Flickr

zeddcomp by david aisbett, on Flickr


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

st33ly said:


> Kelly that Laguna seca blue M3 is stunning. The underside and arches is more impressive than the upper side. Stunning! What rough power is it running? 420BHP? Cant wait to get my Z4M on sat. Its only done 5k miles. Ill run it in on the 400 mile drive home.


Taken from VF website

Stage 2 Supercharger system setup for 8.5-9.0 PSI, V3-SC trim supercharger with air/water cooled cartridge inside cast intake manifold. OEM spring tensioner upgrade, Stage 2/3 Bosch fuel injectors, Hitachi MAF conversion, with custom GIAC Software flash. Requires sport Cats downstream from header. Cold weather requires boost gauge monitoring and AFR gauge monitoring.[released Feb 08]

8.5-9.0 psi 570 bhp 380 lbft $11,900

not been tested yet on dyno but will soon , car spins up both rear wheels in wet conditions at 90 leptons in third :driver: first time it happened gave me quite a shock :doublesho as i was not expecting that

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Jason M5

David said:


> rangers fan?


Yes glad someone noticed.:thumb:


----------



## SR06

My baby


----------



## Exotica

Nice. While on subject what do people use to remove marks on light headlining if yours has it and the E90 interior silver trim , mine has a few light scratches


----------



## Shanks5974

Time for a bump now mine has finally had a good clean :wave:


----------



## patmac

Not as clean as it should be


----------



## fizzle86

Knew i recognised that name from bmw driver!

Nice car let me know when your selling if its soon!!


----------



## Alan H

I don't own it anymore, I wish I hadn't parted with it to be honest. A good honest car.........


----------



## ya5

Helllooo all .. been lurking for some time .. and thought it about time i signed up ...

Here some of me old car ...




























and some of current car ...


----------



## jonezy

My old baby, unfortunatly the electrics went and the scrap yard called... shame as i loved that car


----------



## PrestigeChris

kdskeltec said:


> Arrrh you too kind :thumb:
> 
> here :driver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tread for the future i think
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


Think i spotted a few swirl marks on that one!! haha JOKE:lol::lol:


----------



## duffy02

Haven't been on in awhile


----------



## 335dAND110XS

My soot chucking hearse...


----------



## MellowYellow




----------



## matthewrblack

Matthew


----------



## Boothy

voon said:


> Mine in the areas where it should be ... a tiny road through the Jura hills and one on a trip over the larger Alpspasses with a friend and his Nissan.


Epic! :thumb:


----------



## 0asis2007

My current car, a 2009 730d (F01) in Sophisto Grey :

























And my last, a 2007 Individual 530d M-Sport in Ruby Black :


----------



## _daveR

nurburking DS said:


> Heres my 2007 650i sport.


Lovely finish on that. Out of interest, what have you used for polishing? Curious as I'd like to get that much gloss on my 650 too.


----------



## Griff..

0asis2007 said:


> My current car, a 2009 730d (F01) in Sophisto Grey :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my last, a 2007 Individual 530d M-Sport in Ruby Black :


A guy at work has a 535d in ruby black really nice colour got it from a BMW dealer full of swirls and buffer trails I told him to take it back as it was really bad, sent an email and they never got back. He's not bothered!
Great colour


----------



## nurburking DS

_daveR said:


> Lovely finish on that. Out of interest, what have you used for polishing? Curious as I'd like to get that much gloss on my 650 too.


Thanks for the comments mate. The process i used was the usual wash, de-tar and clay then dried off for using the Menzerna polishes. I started with IP 3.02 on a Menzerna 135mm orange polishing pad (mostly 1 hit but some areas got 2), i then wiped over with lots of IPA before moving onto Final Finish on a 135mm yellow finishing pad to refine before giving it another wipe over with lots of IPA to remove polishing oils and see the true finish. The car usually wears colly 476 for winter and now Dodo PH pro and RMT for summer as the LSP. Hope this helps and if you search my name there will be some threads with the car and products used, thanks again.


----------



## 0asis2007

Griff.. said:


> A guy at work has a 535d in ruby black really nice colour got it from a BMW dealer full of swirls and buffer trails I told him to take it back as it was really bad, sent an email and they never got back. He's not bothered!
> Great colour


Thanks. 
Yes, I really loved that car, and a lot of it was to do with the Individual paint and interior (Champagne Nappa and Piano Black trim!!)
Actually, it's the only thing I would change on my 730, to have some kind of Individual package. Makes all the difference, IMO....


----------



## Elliott19864

My old 323




























Almost regret selling it looking at these pictures now, but it was too boring!


----------



## _daveR

nurburking DS said:


> Thanks for the comments mate. The process i used was the usual wash, de-tar and clay then dried off for using the Menzerna polishes. I started with IP 3.02 on a Menzerna 135mm orange polishing pad (mostly 1 hit but some areas got 2), i then wiped over with lots of IPA before moving onto Final Finish on a 135mm yellow finishing pad to refine before giving it another wipe over with lots of IPA to remove polishing oils and see the true finish. The car usually wears colly 476 for winter and now Dodo PH pro and RMT for summer as the LSP. Hope this helps and if you search my name there will be some threads with the car and products used, thanks again.


Thanks for that  
I've had a go at the car with some P1 but (down to lack of technique!) I didn't get the results I wanted, I also found the dusting annoying.
I'm trying to decide on some 3M or Menz to try next. Seeing your results has steered me towards the Menz though!


----------



## nurburking DS

When i first tried the Menz it was outside during a sunny day and found it near impossible to work the polish long enough to brake it down properly, it just kept baking and the panels were getting hot enough to cook eggs lol. The next time i tried it was in my garage away from direct sunlight and it was much easier so deffo dont do it outside during a heatwave like i did or you might be pulling your hair out with menz too lol. Hope this helps and get some picks up of your one.


----------



## andy665

Heres our BM - a 1998 328i Sport - Individual spec, mechanically perfect and with some expensive upgrades, 120k on the clock and still feels factory fresh

Currently running on the genuine staggered Sunflowers but split rim BBS are in the garage as well


----------



## essjay

5 Days Old


----------



## Adrian Convery

This is ours after the winter grime, just got a snowfoam, citrus degrease, wash, tardis, iron x, clay and white diamond glaze and DJ LP and DJ SN wax 2 layers


----------



## North east Car Care

Adrian simply stunning matey :thumb:


----------



## Adrian Convery

Cheers, its going to be going through some changes very soon, new wheels which are undecided between BBS CH-R:










and BBS LM-R










Also want a nice front lip and exhaust system!


----------



## North east Car Care

BBS CH-R for me matey :thumb:


----------



## Mafoo

A couple of shots of my Z4 3.0 with a couple of tasteful mods.




























Between this forum and the Z4 forum I am always left pretty much penniless !!!!


----------



## E38_ross

1982 and still going strong



















will take some pics of the E92 M3 soon and put some piccies up  it's a bit dusty though!

edit - M3 pics (cack pics i know!!!)


















both cars have gtechniq C1 on the paint, G1 on the glass, C4 on the plastics, the M3 has C5 on the wheels too  M3 washed last week


----------



## mikeydee

my pride and joy that is regretfully up for sale


----------



## David

my beamer is causing me no end of stress at the moment, all the speakers went dead last week.

think its coming back to the harmon kardon amplifier in the boot.

driving me insane!


----------



## Alzay

Updated pics of my Z4.


----------



## caledonia

Not mine I am afraid. But a stunning car none the less.










Or do you prefer the camouflaged look :lol::doublesho


Write ups coming soon.
Gordon.


----------



## Grizzle

Old 525d, spent a shed load on it remap, wheels, lights etc great handling car i miss it but dont miss the constant "Bing" for everything and the repair costs.



















see how the Skoda goes over winter, but already looking at E60 M5's lol


----------



## SubtleAggressiv

Adrian Convery said:


> Cheers, its going to be going through some changes very soon, new wheels which are undecided between BBS CH-R:
> 
> and BBS LM-R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also want a nice front lip and exhaust system!


BBS LM-R looks so right. omg :driver:


----------



## DAN:

few pics from me...


----------



## jay_bmw




----------



## ted11

E30 325i sport


----------



## JasonPD

My E36 M3 - pics taken the day after I purchased it (only a couple of weeks ago) and not had any correction work yet (just a clean up).


----------



## awallacee30

Here's my 320d M Sport Touring


----------



## awallacee30

ted11 said:


> E30 325i sport


I used to have one of these on an F plate in Dolphin Grey. Lovely car, wish I could have kept it on 

Finding a decent one now is like finding rocking horse ****


----------



## JBirchy

Love the bimmers - detailed a lovely 530i last week.

My Fiat Bravo is up for sale now and im hoping to get a nice E36 318is Coupe!


----------



## jay_bmw

JBirchy said:


> Love the bimmers - detailed a lovely 530i last week.
> 
> My Fiat Bravo is up for sale now and im hoping to get a nice E36 318is Coupe!


Nice one buddy, i bought one earlier this year for £700 for a runabout it was a 1999 318is 1.9 16v in Sea Green with full M sport interior climate etc...

You can get a right bargain now with an e36!

I've had 4 318is's (3 coupes and an ultra rare saloon) and i rate them highly, very revvy engine and lightweight as they're only a 4 cyl...

Good luck with your search!


----------



## The Cueball

The one that got away 



















My old 320 cabrio project:




























:thumb:


----------



## matt_83




----------



## Defined Reflections

This was before it went to germany to the ring, then it went to italy for a exhaust system and new suspension,the next time i had it i could only just get the tyre dressing on the top of the rear tyres its that low


----------



## Jules-B

This was my old 335i, tuned to 400bhp! Sold it for the Noble a couple of months back.


----------



## JBirchy

jay_bmw said:


> Nice one buddy, i bought one earlier this year for £700 for a runabout it was a 1999 318is 1.9 16v in Sea Green with full M sport interior climate etc...
> 
> You can get a right bargain now with an e36!
> 
> I've had 4 318is's (3 coupes and an ultra rare saloon) and i rate them highly, very revvy engine and lightweight as they're only a 4 cyl...
> 
> Good luck with your search!


I really want a Coupe with the M-Sport kit on it! For some reason though my Insurance is going up and up and up! Im 24 with 5 years no claims, no points, perfectly clean licence but they want over £1k for one! :wall::wall::wall:

Where do you get your insurance? I know your roughly my age aren't you?


----------



## Grommit

My White tank


----------



## badman1972

My E93 330d M-Sport


----------



## goonas

My e46 M3:


----------



## uzi-blue

My 320D SE


----------



## jay_bmw

JBirchy said:


> I really want a Coupe with the M-Sport kit on it! For some reason though my Insurance is going up and up and up! Im 24 with 5 years no claims, no points, perfectly clean licence but they want over £1k for one! :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> Where do you get your insurance? I know your roughly my age aren't you?


Yeah the insurance is cheap in Lytham  I paid just over 700 f/c an I'm 23 with a clean liscence and 6 yrs ncd

Love e36 with the m sport kit. Timeless


----------



## Bowler

uzi-blue said:


> My 320D SE


What an absolute beauty. Just bought one in silver never be as good as yours, great reflections.


----------



## jontymo

Heres a few piccys of my garage Z3, its a 2.8 1998 model with special edition sports seats and wood dash!!!!! I have the original order form 34k in 1998
In the Snow LOL




































On the way to Spain with the Z roadsters









A gaggle of Z's


----------



## centenary

My 9 year old 320d Sport. 157,000 miles, just had an MOT today and passed.










This is my 2 year old 320d Sport Convertible.


----------



## dave smith

heres my 130i


----------



## jay_bmw

centenary said:


> My 9 year old 320d Sport. 157,000 miles, just had an MOT today and passed.


Let me know when you sell that mate- i'm only round the corner n i'd have it if the price was right


----------



## centenary

jay_bmw said:


> Let me know when you sell that mate- i'm only round the corner n i'd have it if the price was right


Cheers mate (I really should do something about the size of this pic!) but Im probably going to have to decline your offer as I'll likely run her until she's fit to drop! LOL :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw

Lol fair do's mate, i don't blame you, having it from new! 

Will be looking for a 320d/cd next year


----------



## centenary

jay_bmw said:


> Lol fair do's mate, i don't blame you, having it from new!
> 
> Will be looking for a 320d/cd next year


E46? Very good cars imo. If you do get a car built between 2000 and about 2004, watch out for the swirl flaps on the manifold. They can break free into the engine. Just had mine de swirled so that should protect the top of the engine :thumb:


----------



## jay_bmw

Yeah i've had 6 petrol e46's but never a diesel...

Would get a 2003 to 2005 model with the newer MV2's etc on


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Not sure if I've posted mine?

56 reg 335d sitting on 35k miles.
Terra dakota leather, panoramic sunroof and a few other goodies. Took the run flats off as soon as I could. Not had it almost two years and still love it - 400 miles or more on a tank, handles brilliantly, can scare some serious kit at high speeds...


----------



## E38_ross

29 years young. now wearing a coat of gtechniq C1. don't think i posted these in here yet....?


----------



## saxyVTRsaxo

My '03 M3 coupé


----------



## J99NNO

This is the last BMW I owned (if you dont count the MINI).

BMW 535i (petrol) V8. AC Schnitzer 18" alloys, m sport spec springs and dampers, manual and I loved it. However, it attracted idiots, and I had more damage sustained by mindless pillocks on this car than any other (two different people kicked the doors and dented it, scractched in a car park, front corner damaged in a car park incident, and worst in my mind, drivers back quarter scraped in a car park - at a BMW owners club event at Donnington Park :doublesho)

Plus it only averaged 19mpg . . . . .










That was about 6 years ago, and after the shocking service from BMW dealers when looking to by another, I ended up with a Mercedes.


----------



## jayswiss

Brothers X6M which I'm now insured to drive; 4.4L V8, 555BHP! :driver:

Not seen another one yet, as I was told most will be shipped to the Middle East. Same engine that will be in the new F10 M5 and upcoming M6, obviously each will be tuned accordingly. Most people wont know what one is and assume its a stock X6 so its pretty subtle! Despite the M tell-tale signs, the 315mm rear tyres and the sound it makes!

Guy in M3 was asking if it was a "proper M car like his"...lifted the bonnet and he was shocked! hehehe


----------



## Serkie

New BMW Owner (4 weeks). BMW Alpina D3 Touring No 231. Peach to drive and just returned 600 miles on a tank of Diesel.


----------



## m33porsche

A few from the past from me:-

First up one of the best colours I've had on a car, Le Mans Blue - absolutely gorgeous..on a 335i coupe, really enjoyed that car....










Then thought I needed more power in my life, I was wrong, an e92 m3 in a colour I was really disappointed with, Silverstone II. The most disappointing car all round, not really fish nor foul, alaways felt wrong for the situation unless going at 100mph+










Had to get rid of that in a hurry and bought a 650i - again lovely colour, stratos gray, lovely car although tending a little uncomfortably towards the boat end of the handling scale, by just a touch mind...










Funny how brand loyality goes, after a succession of 8-9 BMW's I'm now into the VAG world, currently Audi, considering Porsche next time up....:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

Interesting comments on the M3 - heard similar from a few people who have made the move from 335d or 335i to M3.

Was very impressed with my 335d Touring last week - 400 miles to North Wales on less thank a tank of fuel, ate the motorway miles in comfort then was an absolute blast to drive on the sublime North Wales mountain roads. The mid range shove was brilliant on the bends, the RWD handling is hard to beat (I'm on M Sport suspension but smallish non RFT tyres) and I even gave a "supercar" a bit of a bloody nose on a very fast A road section - he simply could NOT get away at high (ahem) speeds.

Hard to beat really.

Also a huge Porker fan - once space is less important (currently have two young kids and a dog!) then I'll be looking at the 911.


----------



## ClioToby

Jules-B said:


> This was my old 335i, tuned to 400bhp! Sold it for the Noble a couple of months back.


Now that - Looks cool.

I cant believe how old the E46 looks these days. So dated.


----------



## m33porsche

335dAND110XS said:


> Interesting comments on the M3 - heard similar from a few people who have made the move from 335d or 335i to M3.
> 
> Was very impressed with my 335d Touring last week - 400 miles to North Wales on less thank a tank of fuel, ate the motorway miles in comfort then was an absolute blast to drive on the sublime North Wales mountain roads. The mid range shove was brilliant on the bends, the RWD handling is hard to beat (I'm on M Sport suspension but smallish non RFT tyres) and I even gave a "supercar" a bit of a bloody nose on a very fast A road section - he simply could NOT get away at high (ahem) speeds.
> 
> Hard to beat really.
> 
> Also a huge Porker fan - once space is less important (currently have two young kids and a dog!) then I'll be looking at the 911.


I was given a bloody nose by a well driven 335d coupe once when I was in the 335i. Once he was past I could keep up but had to keep it in the upper rev range! Overall I think the 335d is a very hard act to follow, think that even in a 911 you might miss that slug of no effort required torque that you can use to surf past slower traffic...


----------



## 335dAND110XS

m33porsche said:


> I was given a bloody nose by a well driven 335d coupe once when I was in the 335i. Once he was past I could keep up but had to keep it in the upper rev range! Overall I think the 335d is a very hard act to follow, think that even in a 911 you might miss that slug of no effort required torque that you can use to surf past slower traffic...


It can be quite a giant humbler but for many, it's still a diesel! If anyone had told me five years ago I'd soon be driving an automatic diesel and ending each drive with a grin on my face, I would have laughed.

Which Audi has you currently got?


----------



## Auto Finesse

My new daily, 330ci M


----------



## ClioToby

Id love to try the 335d. ive driven most 3 series engines. 335i is very smooth, not that exciting IMO, although I want a 135i next (4th car, first bimmer im hoping). Biggest diesel (bar an X5 4.0d) bmw ive driven is the 330d which is fairly good. 

Just that sound lol. I mean theyre all quiet these days and the power delivery is very good in most diesels from BMW. 

But i love that straight 6.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

It does sound pretty good for a diesel - clattery on start up, uninteresting at low revs but then nice and growly at higher revs. Certainly a lot nicer than any four pot diesel (our Transit engined 110 Defender sounds awful!).

135i is a very nice car indeed. Just not big enough for us!


----------



## jay_bmw

ClioToby said:


> Now that - Looks cool.
> 
> I cant believe how old the E46 looks these days. So dated.


You seem to be alone with that opinion my friend.


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I think the E46 still looks good. 

And the ragtop only adds a bit more weight. An E93 (drop top) weighs about 250kg more than it's hardtop counterpart!!!!!

Never been a fan of the E46 M3 - just looks too bloated and heavy. But a tidy 330i or Ci is a nice looking car.


----------



## m33porsche

335dAND110XS said:


> It can be quite a giant humbler but for many, it's still a diesel! If anyone had told me five years ago I'd soon be driving an automatic diesel and ending each drive with a grin on my face, I would have laughed.
> 
> Which Audi has you currently got?


Really pleased with it, it's an S5, obviously in black - really sweet motor. First Audi for a long long while and 9 months in now still happy! Thats RS5 is drop dead though...


----------



## 335dAND110XS

RS5 looks nice but it's had a bit of a pasting from the press. Wrong engine for that type of car. I'd much rather have a B7 RS4.

TBH I reckon the S5 is probably a better all rounder.

How do you find the handling compared to the Beemers? Seems to divide opinion.


----------



## badman1972

335dAND110XS said:


> It does sound pretty good for a diesel - clattery on start up, uninteresting at low revs but then nice and growly at higher revs. Certainly a lot nicer than any four pot diesel (our Transit engined 110 Defender sounds awful!).
> 
> 135i is a very nice car indeed. Just not big enough for us!


Have you had your 335d re-mapped mate? I had my E93 330d re-mapped and the difference is phenomenal :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

badman1972 said:


> Have you had your 335d re-mapped mate? I had my E93 330d re-mapped and the difference is phenomenal :thumb:


Nope and no intention to remap it. We plan to keep the car a long time and it's fast enough (over 300bhp, 440lbs-ft - been dyno'd, most kick out more than standard) as it is. Don't want additional strain on the drivetrain and I already eat rear tyres at an alarming rate.

If I want a faster car, I buy a faster standard one :thumb:


----------



## badman1972

335dAND110XS said:


> Nope and no intention to remap it. We plan to keep the car a long time and it's fast enough (over 300bhp, 440lbs-ft - been dyno'd, most kick out more than standard) as it is. Don't want additional strain on the drivetrain and I already eat rear tyres at an alarming rate.
> 
> If I want a faster car, I buy a faster standard one :thumb:


Yes they are pretty rapid as is anyway and as you say do tend to munch rear tyres lol


----------



## 335dAND110XS

badman1972 said:


> Yes they are pretty rapid as is anyway and as you say do tend to munch rear tyres lol


As you can probably tell, I do get asked that question an awful lot!

Also heard of a few reliability issues, problems with power delivery (check some post remap curves - much spikier than standard), etc.

The chassis also seems to handle the power and torque very well - wouldn't want to upset that balance in pursuit of raw off-the-line speed. I'm weird like that...


----------



## badman1972

335dAND110XS said:


> As you can probably tell, I do get asked that question an awful lot!
> 
> Also heard of a few reliability issues, problems with power delivery (check some post remap curves - much spikier than standard), etc.
> 
> The chassis also seems to handle the power and torque very well - wouldn't want to upset that balance in pursuit of raw off-the-line speed. I'm weird like that...


No problem mate, its each to their own, I like my cars running after a professional remap that is done to the actual cars parameters rather than a generic map from the factory, it drives great and smooth but to be fair it has only taken mine into the same power as yours on the same sized engine and agree it wouldn't want more but handles this level just perfect.

Great motors anyway :thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

A mate had his 335d done by one well known company and reckoned it became a SERIOUS handful - his was on 350bhp/510lbs-ft. 

302bhp/441lbs-ft is plenty for me and my poor family (and dog!).

Looks like you have a 330d? Splendid cars and TBH, they give much better mpg than a 335d for not much performance loss. Only think I couldn't live with is the electrically assisted steering. It's fully hydraulic in the 335i and 335d. It's handy having almost no power gap either with two turbos but clearly the twin set up eats a lot more diesel!!


----------



## Tiggs

Previous E34.










Current E39. Bought when the above was getting too old.










Completly standard no plans to change it, but plan on getting an 530 sport by the end of the year :thumb:

.


----------



## m33porsche

335dAND110XS said:


> RS5 looks nice but it's had a bit of a pasting from the press. Wrong engine for that type of car. I'd much rather have a B7 RS4.
> 
> TBH I reckon the S5 is probably a better all rounder.
> 
> How do you find the handling compared to the Beemers? Seems to divide opinion.


If your tiff needell I'm sure you'd be able to discern a difference in the last 10/10ths round a corner but for me I can't tell the difference. It turns in just a well, rides just about the same and is marginally better in terms of shove in the back pull compared with the 335i.

Interestingly the RS5 bashing also seems to have subsided with the long term car magazine team now split on RS5 vs M3 and Autocar lapping the RS5 and M3 and finding no real differences, what the Audi gains in traction out of corners the M3 makes up with top end verve.

For me it comes down to looks with these and I just didn't gel with the current M3 look, for now I'm an audi fanboy!....:driver:


----------



## 335dAND110XS

I'm not anti Audi - my dad had three uR Quattros many years ago and loved them. I just feel their lower end models are too compromised - FWD, a bit boring to drive, overpriced, no different to a Golf/Skoda/Seat, etc.

Get to the S and RS models and things are very different. Not fussed about the RS6 - it's just too big and heavy, but the current RS3, S3, S6, RS6 models all seem like very good cars. And of course the R8 is a belter.

The A5/S6 definitely looks the part but I'm a bit of a sleeper fan - hence spending AGES looking for a non M sport 335d on 17s (believe me, it took a while!) with a sunroof. Mine looks almost identical to the black 318d Touring (same wheels too!) down the road but has twice the bhp. That's my kind of car! I also love RWD having had a couple of AWD speedy cars. They grip more but you can't get the ar5e out half as easily without killing yourself!


----------



## badman1972

335dAND110XS said:


> A mate had his 335d done by one well known company and reckoned it became a SERIOUS handful - his was on 350bhp/510lbs-ft.
> 
> 302bhp/441lbs-ft is plenty for me and my poor family (and dog!).
> 
> Looks like you have a 330d? Splendid cars and TBH, they give much better mpg than a 335d for not much performance loss. Only think I couldn't live with is the electrically assisted steering. It's fully hydraulic in the 335i and 335d. It's handy having almost no power gap either with two turbos but clearly the twin set up eats a lot more diesel!!


Yes would imagine at that power they would be a bit much LOL
Mine is just right now for me, great performance when required, but my speedy days are mostly behind me and enjoy the fuel economy side of things a bit now too LOL
Handling isn't the best even in the M-Sport as you say steering etc but again, helped slow me down which is a good thing and why I bought it and got rid of the Porker and STi or I would have died for sure...........ironically I now own a car that has a combined performance and handling ability which is set to kill LOL
Still love it and think the fear of dying keeps me more sensible :wall:


----------



## m33porsche

335dAND110XS said:


> I'm not anti Audi - my dad had three uR Quattros many years ago and loved them. I just feel their lower end models are too compromised - FWD, a bit boring to drive, overpriced, no different to a Golf/Skoda/Seat, etc.
> 
> Get to the S and RS models and things are very different. Not fussed about the RS6 - it's just too big and heavy, but the current RS3, S3, S6, RS6 models all seem like very good cars. And of course the R8 is a belter.
> 
> The A5/S6 definitely looks the part but I'm a bit of a sleeper fan - hence spending AGES looking for a non M sport 335d on 17s (believe me, it took a while!) with a sunroof. Mine looks almost identical to the black 318d Touring (same wheels too!) down the road but has twice the bhp. That's my kind of car! I also love RWD having had a couple of AWD speedy cars. They grip more but you can't get the ar5e out half as easily without killing yourself!


Sleeper cars.....With you on that one - it's soo much more fun....


----------



## patmac

gave her a quick going over as she is getting a bit neglected due to illness.
Nothing fancy, Megs hyperwash and 2bm, Quick runover with poorboys black hole and megs ultimate quick wax. She aint no beauty queen but she looks better. You would think i would go and figure out how to post pics properly
And yes i did miss a spot


----------



## dazzyb

Heres my mums 325i (E93 i think)





































need to get my dads e39 m5 done soon as its a right mess, gets driven hard the way it should do :devil:


----------



## masammut

My 2008 520d M Sport


----------



## Bowler

My BMW 318 SE (143) Pics taken on the Honisten pass Keswick


----------



## badman1972

My brute


----------



## greener

My new toy an E92 325i


----------



## badman1972

greener said:


> My new toy an E92 325i


Gorgeous mate :argie:


----------



## Old-scool- m3

I love my Beemers.

Heres my old one, E39 528i M sport.
Sold it 5 months ago, It was an excellent car.










Heres my wifes car,

320cd, Sparkling graphite with newly refurbished wheels,
Appologies for the poor photo










Here's my toy, or 'the expensive orniment' as the wife calls it.
E30 M3 1986 in Henna red.



















Hope you like them....


----------



## badman1972

Old-scool- m3 said:


> I love my Beemers.
> 
> Heres my old one, E39 528i M sport.
> Sold it 5 months ago, It was an excellent car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my wifes car,
> 
> 320cd, Sparkling graphite with newly refurbished wheels,
> Appologies for the poor photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my toy, or 'the expensive orniment' as the wife calls it.
> E30 M3 1986 in Henna red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like them....


Lovely motors, all of them, but that E30 M3........WOW......Stunning :doublesho


----------



## gar1380

heres my 840 csi


----------



## s.khakh

i get my e36 m3 on saturday, will post pics soon


----------



## e32chris

my 2 e32's blue 740i v8 and white 730i straight 6 








and the 740i at duxford in may this year (in the middle)









proper tanks!!!:thumb: both photo'ed before i found this site, now looks better but no pics yet
730i has now been scapped


----------



## aristent

my car:


----------



## David Proctor

Our old 735iL. When BMW's were great cars before that idiot Chris Bangle started designing them...!!!!!!


----------



## ocatoro

one of my oldies... k plate neonbaum? 318


----------



## ocatoro

sweet 7 pal.. although bangle did some good work pre bmw... the fiat coupe is a beautiful car


----------



## David Proctor

And now the easily the ultimate 750iL.


----------



## David Proctor

ocatoro said:


> sweet 7 pal.. although bangle did some good work pre bmw... the fiat coupe is a beautiful car


That's fair the Fiat was a good looking car...!!!!


----------



## David Proctor

e32chris said:


> my 2 e32's blue 740i v8 and white 730i straight 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the 740i at duxford in may this year (in the middle)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proper tanks!!!:thumb: both photo'ed before i found this site, now looks better but no pics yet
> 730i has now been scapped


Gorgeous 7..!!!


----------



## David Proctor

aristent said:


> my car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Awesome...


----------



## alexm3uk

heres my bm


----------



## MrBrown

my humble family bus - soon to be replaced by a 335d or 3.0tdi quattro


----------



## ITHAQVA

Some pics of my Racing Tank 





































:thumb:


----------



## Grommit

I just came a little ITHAQVA :d


----------



## ted11

Here is my E30 325i sport


----------



## cheffi

David Proctor said:


> And now the easily the ultimate 750iL.


very nice individual! but please correct the badge position


----------



## ITHAQVA

Grommit said:


> I just came a little ITHAQVA :d


:lol::lol::lol::lol:

BMW LUVVVVV :doublesho :thumb:

Havent seen your beastie on here Grommit


----------



## vxlnut24

here's mine 185k and still goin strong!


----------



## Adrian Convery

Dad traded his 08 Alpine White E92 M3



















For an 11 Individual Colour, Brilliant White (Quite Rare apparently) With competition pack.


----------



## ASH 54

Some pics of my old 325 tourer, great car, timeless classic I thought.


----------



## RICHIE40

My BMW 1 series M Sport coupe


----------



## dubstyle

Sorry, poo iPhone camera









with winter tyres on


----------



## centenary

ITHAQVA said:


> Some pics of my Racing Tank
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Very nice Mr ITHAQVA :thumb:


----------



## centenary

Reposting these as my old hosting company finally realised I stopped paying for their service after 12 months!

So, my everyday car, an E46 now with 158,000 on the clock.









This is my 'joy.' An E93 convertible, fully loaded. I try not to take it out in the rain.










Considering trading this for a Z4 if I can secure the right deal. :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA

centenary said:


> Reposting these as my old hosting company finally realised I stopped paying for their service after 12 months!
> 
> So, my everyday car, an E46 now with 158,000 on the clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 'joy.' An E93 convertible, fully loaded. I try not to take it out in the rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering trading this for a Z4 if I can secure the right deal. :thumb:


Love the E46 (wheels are spot on OEM heaven ) mate & that E93 is stunningleee shineeeeeee Mr Centenary:thumb::thumb:


----------



## JBirchy

ITHAQVA said:


> Some pics of my Racing Tank
> :thumb:


Looks amazing Doug!


----------



## ITHAQVA

JBirchy said:


> Looks amazing Doug!


Thanks Jon. :thumb:  The White wolf also says thanks


----------



## lars84

My Z3 Coupe with Prima Amigo/Epic.


----------



## ITHAQVA

lars84 said:


> My Z3 Coupe with Prima Amigo/Epic.


I dont see many of these down my part of the world, very very nice mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Nath

Here's my E92 Lci 318d Msport Touring:


----------



## shredder1uk

mine.


----------



## Newms

My E31 840 CI Sport on 79k


----------



## AlanQS

Here's my E92, 320D SE










I know I haven't blanked the number plate - it doesn't have that one anymore.


----------



## Emporio

my collection









2011 X5 xDrive40d M Sport









2011 M3 Coupe Competition Pack Frozen Grey









2011 320d Sport Plus Touring









2011 640i SE Convertible

:driver:


----------



## bmullan

Emporio said:


> my collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 X5 xDrive40d M Sport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 M3 Coupe Competition Pack Frozen Grey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 320d Sport Plus Touring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2011 640i SE Convertible
> 
> :driver:


That is some collection do you work for bmw?


----------



## Arne

http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx168/Arne1967/Swissvax-Insignis/HPIM1835.jpg


----------



## Nath

And here's my father in laws old M6, i was going to give it a full detail but he's got rid of it now and bought a new jaguar xkr (not as nice as the beemer in my eyes, but still, i would gladly take it none the less.)


----------



## mislavto

David Proctor said:


> And now the easily the ultimate 750iL.


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
this is the ultimate e38 7'er


----------



## Daniel-son

ClioToby said:


> I cant believe how old the E46 looks these days. So dated.


I think most people would disagree with you there. The E46 styling has aged very well and they still look fresh imo, although as with most BM's they only really look good in M-sport spec, such as my 325i:












335dAND110XS said:


> Never been a fan of the E46 M3 - just looks too bloated and heavy. But a tidy 330i or Ci is a nice looking car.


I agree. I prefer the M-sport bodykit (as above) to the M3 one, and i dont like flared wheel arches. Still a great looking car, just prefer a 330ci like you said. Not as rapid though! :driver:


----------



## Mike k

I totally agree Daniel, i was behind an 11 plate 325 coupe today and they are so plain compared to an e46, the bootlid is just a panel with a number plate recess and a bmw badge stuck on, not like my 46 which has a number plate plinth etc. Plus the dash imo is much nicer on a e46 than say newer e90's where its just a flat dash and rubbish looking stereos, compared to my widescreen sat nav unit.


----------



## Mike k

Here's mine, hope this works


----------



## Big D Cro

My '91 525i





































Beige leather inside, Koni shocks, Eibach springs... Great car, unfortunately sold it a year ago...


----------



## The Pan Man

Been away for a while so only just seen the post. This is mine after a good detail from Barry at Autodetox, top bloke. 2004 530i SE in Mystic Blue.


----------



## masammut

*BMW 520d M Sport*

My Pride and Joy!


----------



## Mike k

Loving this thread, lets keep it going, anymore anyone?


----------



## MattB

My pair of e36's. Not had the touring long (July'11), but the coupe I've had since 2004. It's now my rusty track car and gets abused more than ever!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

*BMW 530d M-Sport* :argie: :thumb: :car:


----------



## Reggie-Z4

My old zed...

























New 335i


----------



## o'cahan

my 2001 m3


----------



## Guest

Here is my e36 m3 Evo saloon with different wheels I have had on the last year


----------



## alanbmwm3

My e36 m3 3.0l





















































:car:


----------



## Khan

mislavto said:


> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> this is the ultimate e38 7'er


I agree this E38 is AMAZINGG!!:argie:


----------



## 330i sport

Keep these comming! Best cars by far!


----------



## Mike k

Not sure if my pic link works so will put some more up tomoz. Loving this thread.


----------



## david_h

Some stunning BMW's on here, I have a realy soft spot for E38's on 20" Alpina's currently.

Previously had this (regret selling this):










Then bought this temporarily while I was saving:










Had this since January, epic car:


----------



## A210 AMG

My old Z3 imported new and collected from Germany with over £6000 worth of options at the time.


















My Old 330Ci vert with 19's

























trip to France


----------



## Mike k

What model has the mv2s in 19''' mate, i sometimes look at my 330 m sport and think the wheels look a tiny bit small.


----------



## Bowler

Nice shot of the 330 in the snow. gives me hope, everyone keeps telling me BMW and snow dont mix (excluding the X series)


----------



## A210 AMG

Mike k said:


> What model has the mv2s in 19''' mate, i sometimes look at my 330 m sport and think the wheels look a tiny bit small.


I had to go for replicas as could not find at the time any originals. I 'think' only the M3 and CSL has 19's as an option, This car I had around 7 years ago so times maybe different now?

I know its only an inch larger but filled the arched much better 

Oh and I had this under the hood


----------



## Summit Detailing

My first BM - a 1994 320i










A few years & a good 10 or 12 cars later my second BM - a 2001 330ci










My third BM & current car - 2004 Z4 3.0


----------



## Mike k

Bowler said:


> Nice shot of the 330 in the snow. gives me hope, everyone keeps telling me BMW and snow dont mix (excluding the X series)


Yeah, same here. Although i wont want to use it in such conditions as underneath etc is all clean lol


----------



## ocatoro

just got my 3rd bmw as i needed more room for my woofers...

328i touring  just the job.... excuse the filth i'd just driven 200 mile on cruddy wet motorway.


----------



## suhailvirmani




----------



## s.khakh

few of my m3 individual currently for sale.


----------



## Char_E92

my 320I M sport.


----------



## Ti22

my old e36 M3 touring. S50 converted 328. Loved it!








]


----------



## RomfordSlim

My Retro BM


----------



## Mike k

Romfordslim- that looks amazing mate, love the rims. Tbh, i can't remember the last time i saw a 5 series on that shape, i see e30 3 series still but not this 5 series age equivilant. Love it.


----------



## jay_bmw

My new Clubsport 

sorry its not been detailed yet - rubbish first pictures


----------



## Po*Low*

Heres my old E46 Compact which ive just sold due to a 6 month ban  So now saving for a Mercedes C-Class 

When i 1st got her after spending a day detailing her,

















And how i got her before i sold her


----------



## FL1P 89

325ci coupe










And thee Another


----------



## Fromagerman

great thread, so many diesels!
You'd be lucky to spot a diesel Bimmer in North America, the only BMW diesels ever offered here are X5 3.0d and 335d, the latter i have never seen in person.

I'd love a 730d, in long wheelbase if available.


----------



## Danno1975

Po*Low* said:


> Heres my old E46 Compact which ive just sold due to a 6 month ban  So now saving for a Mercedes C-Class
> 
> When i 1st got her after spending a day detailing her,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And how i got her before i sold her


Nice alloys, but why is it in a river?.


----------



## B005TED-G

My 335i


----------



## ITHAQVA

Danno1975 said:


> Nice alloys, but why is it in a river?.


Because its liquid cooled :wall:


----------



## Danno1975

ITHAQVA said:


> Because its liquid cooled :wall:


Lol
....


----------



## Sportspack Mark

B005TED-G said:


> My 335i


i would love one of these!


----------



## B005TED-G

Danno1975 said:


> Nice alloys, but why is it in a river?.


That's BMW's magical mystery tour satnav for you :driver:


----------



## ITHAQVA

B005TED-G said:


> That's BMW's magical mystery tour satnav for you :driver:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## davegibs

My E92 320d shown here last summer freshly detailed. Hopefully soon to be replaced with a 330i.


----------



## mark328

http://static.pbsrc.com/flash/rss_slideshow.swfg cant remener!!!

Bloody photpbucket, havent used it for so long!!!


----------



## mark328

My old E36 328i Sport, damn i miss that car. Got an E46 318i now - BAD MOVE


----------



## ITHAQVA

mark328 said:


> My old E36 328i Sport, damn i miss that car. Got an E46 318i now - BAD MOVE


Same here mate traded my E36 in for £500, what was i thinking ffs!


----------



## CzechRich

Great cars guys, but no facelift E46 yet??

A facelift e46 coupe looks great


----------



## StuaR32t

330i Ac Schnitzer


----------



## jay_bmw

CzechRich said:


> Great cars guys, but no facelift E46 yet??
> 
> A facelift e46 coupe looks great


My old one for you









My new one.


----------



## m44lee

heres mine


----------



## Kerr

I've got a BMW 335i coupe.

It has been a great car and I'd recommend one to anyone. A lot of car for the money


----------



## President Swirl

Kelly, you own my dream car mate. Perfect colour, unbelievable gloss, and someone of your talents deserves it. Long may you enjoy it you %%%$$$* !!!!!


----------



## jay_bmw

Just bought this


----------



## dubstyle

dubstyle said:


> Sorry, poo iPhone camera
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with winter tyres on


Well this car has now gone :-(......but replaced with this


----------



## robertdon777

MattB said:


> My pair of e36's. Not had the touring long (July'11), but the coupe I've had since 2004. It's now my rusty track car and gets abused more than ever!


My old Car!!!!! (Touring), :argie::argie::argie: That was a great car, still not sure why I sold it (2 years ago now)


----------



## goonas

My latest BMW (this is my 6th)


----------



## ckeir.02mh

I might get carried away here with the pics


----------



## The Pan Man

My daily driver 530i Se 8 years old and only rolled over 30,000 yesterday. was a demonstrator at Williams BMW then owned by a doctor, I got it 18months ago with just under 18,000 on the clock. MP3 enabled Business sat nav which people slag off BUT it works fine if you know how to use it just does not look so pretty., CD changer Grey leather and recent 19 inch Type 95 Alloys and new tyres from Mark at BM Autosport, top bloke, and I think they suit the car. Just need to get to grips with the sound system and the world will be a better place.


----------



## zippo

:QUOTE=davegibs;3296481]My E92 320d shown here last summer freshly detailed. Hopefully soon to be replaced with a 330i.








[/QUOTE]

you've certainly made the colour pop. :argie::argie: Whats on it

Daz


----------



## dean j

goonas said:


> My latest BMW (this is my 6th)


Lovely car mate

I've been eyeing these up for a while but just worried of taking the plunge.

Is this a recent purchase? How you finding running costs?

I'm in the process of starting a new little business venture which I reckon some of you may be interested in.


----------



## goonas

dean j said:


> Lovely car mate
> 
> I've been eyeing these up for a while but just worried of taking the plunge.
> 
> Is this a recent purchase? How you finding running costs?
> 
> I'm in the process of starting a new little business venture which I reckon some of you may be interested in.


Running costs are fine if you can handle 17-19mpg. I generally get between 170-200 miles before I am filling the tank up again, It cost me 59 to top up the other day (at 1.359 p/ litre using Tesco 99 RON) and had done 120-odd miles.

Insurance on this is cheaper than my old E92 M3 of the same year.
Brakes won't be cheap and tyres aren't, from memory its a 245 front and 285 rear.

If you buy one do get a BMW warranty with it, I've had no issues with mine - I have had this a couple of months, and also owned one of these 2 years ago for a few months too - only sold that because commuting to work started getting longer. Now I work 3 weeks from home per month and the other week in Holland, so travel isn't an issue for me, I guess I would only be doing 5k a year if that. If I was doing 10k+ miles per year I would not run one of these as the main or only car.


----------



## winther

My 330i


----------



## Sponge89

My 3 series - owned it about a month and its a bog standard SE but I love it!

Already bought a set of Alpina alloys to put on it  Once they are refurbished they will be put on!


----------



## DMH-01

Some of my previous E46:


----------



## JM93

Probably not everyones cup of tea, but heres by F20 1 series:


----------



## Anzafin

BMW E60 530d 2004 - Sapphire black (326hp/666Nm).



















- Antti -


----------



## Jammy J

JM93 said:


> Probably not everyones cup of tea, but heres by F20 1 series:


Love that :thumb: And thats a cracking number plate, is your name Jamie? Looks like Jamies


----------



## BeeDubz

My 1series


----------



## JM93

Jammy J said:


> Love that :thumb: And thats a cracking number plate, is your name Jamie? Looks like Jamies


Cheers! And yep, James


----------



## ReetB

My little One Series 




























…and my attempt at an arty shot


----------



## Derekh929

JM93 said:


> Probably not everyones cup of tea, but heres by F20 1 series:


Never seen one this colour and have to say really like it on the one very nice


----------



## Derekh929

ReetB said:


> My little One Series
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …and my attempt at an arty shot


ittle bmW with not so little peformance was of the best perfomance buys of the decade for me, or a second hand V8 M3:thumb:


----------



## ReetB

It's been remapped by DMS so is now 402bhp and 656nm torque


----------



## Jammy J

My E81 1 Series.


----------



## JakeWhite

My e36, 1991 (one of the first!). Rough round the edges but still love it:
(note, wheels have since been changed! lol)


----------



## mattsbmw

my old E30 Baur


----------



## JakeWhite

mattsbmw said:


> my old E30 Baur


Yummy! My mate had one of these in red. Low mileage, garaged most of his life. Stunning motor!


----------



## Dan Clark

ReetB said:


>


Bloody love this!! :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Here's mine will be 6 years old in Dec.





































This was after it treat last weekend


----------



## will89

Here's mine:


----------



## Cilldara

Here's my wee baby which I recently purchased. These pics are before I did anything much with it but I wanted to post in the thread anyway! Still have a few things to do/get done: engine bay and webbing (I'll do) and various scratches, dings and stone chips (I'll have to get professional assistance).


----------



## TIFF

Heres my E46 M3


----------



## Brian mc21

This is mine. 07 320d m sport.


----------



## rf860

TIFF said:


> Heres my E46 M3


Looks exactly the same as my parents old m3. I'd love to know if an enthusiast bought it, perhaps that is their old one!?


----------



## TIFF

rf860 said:


> Looks exactly the same as my parents old m3. I'd love to know if an enthusiast bought it, perhaps that is their old one!?


I bought this off a friend who owned it for 2 years....... he got it off a guy that was seriously ill......

OE reg was RF04 WCT


----------



## rf860

TIFF said:


> I bought this off a friend who owned it for 2 years....... he got it off a guy that was seriously ill......
> 
> OE reg was RF04 WCT


Cool, was worth a try lol. Theirs was SA04 WFY


----------



## Howard2907

RomfordSlim said:


> My Retro BM


There are very few words to describe just how awesome your car looks ... Ooo La La - It's too many nice


----------



## snoopin

Here is mine...










Sorry for the pic quality.. iphone strikes again..


----------



## bildo




----------



## niney

*Wishes someone with a 1M is going to waxstock*


----------



## M3YUK

Here is mine


----------



## DMH-01

Some of mine...


----------



## Spuffington

Here are mine...

My first Bimmer - 2005 E46 330Ci M Sport Coupe

























My 2007 E70 X5 3.0d SE [Dynamic]

















My 2006 E46 330Ci M Sport vert (a bag of spanners & sold within weeks of purchase!)









My current steer - 2007 E60 535d LCI M Sport saloon


----------



## minivan0121

very nice


----------



## An03dro

My new motor 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## fizzle86

Bought standard at 122k miles 4 months ago


----------



## mikeydee

fizzle86 said:


> Bought standard at 122k miles 4 months ago


those wheels look immense.


----------



## Conqug

:wave: glad insurance through company because insurance didnt seem to kind for a 23 yr old :devil::devil:


----------



## Auto Finesse

Been doing a bit of work on my daily over the weekend, fitted new suspension and new wheels/tyres, done a bit of arch work to in order to get it all tucked, after seeing a 330ci on here with the style 32s it was about the only non standard wheel option i liked the look of, took some time to pick the right tyres out to pull it all off but it worked nice i think, (now i know it wont be to everyones taste but i do my own cars for me)


----------



## fizzle86

mikeydee said:


> those wheels look immense.


Thanks Mikey :thumb:

They are a BBS oem BMW wheels called style 19's I actually bought the car after seen the wheels for sale :argie:

Not everyones cup of Red Bull but i love it!


----------



## rf860

James B said:


> Been doing a bit of work on my daily over the weekend, fitted new suspension and new wheels/tyres, done a bit of arch work to in order to get it all tucked, after seeing a 330ci on here with the style 32s it was about the only non standard wheel option i liked the look of, took some time to pick the right tyres out to pull it all off but it worked nice i think, (now i know it wont be to everyones taste but i do my own cars for me)


that looks great. any more pics


----------



## Auto Finesse

rf860 said:


> that looks great. any more pics


I don't  i only done all the work at the weekend so iv not had time yet, il snap a few more and pop them up here soon


----------



## rf860

James B said:


> I don't  i only done all the work at the weekend so iv not had time yet, il snap a few more and pop them up here soon


the colour looks interesting, is it just normal silver and the way the pic has been taken? Wheels look nice.

Want to get some proper good wheels for mine now! Needs dished rears


----------



## mickl

Heres my touring after a quick wash Sunday morning


----------



## R7KY D

Heres mine had it Several weeks , 330i M Sport , Conv


----------



## Matt.

Loving the 330 Rick.

I wish you'd post some more photos!!


----------



## R7KY D

Matt. said:


> Loving the 330 Rick.
> 
> I wish you'd post some more photos!!


----------



## Jammy J

Conqug said:


> :wave: glad insurance through company because insurance didnt seem to kind for a 23 yr old :devil::devil:


Me likey!

Lucky git 

Who are you insured with if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Conqug

Hi mate

with Aviva, never had an accident since i passed ( only hit a deer ) but hasnt affected me too much


----------



## VauxhallVectraMat

Hi all, thought id post a couple of mine:

2006 E46 320Cd M-Sport Edition Convertible in Sapphire black.

Notable mods are:
- Remap to 200bhp
- Custom built S/S Cat back exhaust
- 19" Zito CSL GTS Concave wheels
- Gloss black grills with added gloss black Clubsport splitters
- ACS Rear lip spoiler
- Andrive sat/nav TV DVD Radio Car PC all in one system
- Lowered front only on Eibach sportline springs
- Tinted windows all round apart from windscreen


























A couple from UBMW Show at Santa Pod which i attended with E46Zone.com


























Thanks for looking! :wave:


----------



## Minami

120d


















upgraded to Z4 2.0



















And now my new baby - e46 M3


----------



## davewhitt

here's mine:wave:


----------



## JwilliamsM

saw this a while back, aint seen one since


----------



## furby-123

my e36 328








and my e36 316








oo and il share one of a group photo me and my mates done.


----------



## Jason M5

Mines


----------



## rf860

Jason M5 said:


> Mines


Love that really nice. Parents had a 523i and my dad always wanted m5 wheels on it.

Here mine. Not exactly how i want it to look tbh. Work in progress


----------



## Jason M5

rf860 said:


> Love that really nice. Parents had a 523i and my dad always wanted m5 wheels on it.
> 
> Here mine. Not exactly how i want it to look tbh. Work in progress


Cheers,i like the look of those wheels on ur car.


----------



## nudda

Just the one. Currently on sale!


----------



## Estoril Sport

Not sure if Alpina cars are eligible, the colour is Alipna's own special 'Alpina blue'. The colour of the blue can look different depending on the light direction, slightly Iridescence, sometimes being indigo other times deep blue.

This particular Coupe is quite unique as there are less than 50 B3 Bi Turbo e92 (out of a total 270) were imported to the UK and this car being the part of the last 3 that were imported back on 2009 before the B3s Bi Turbo were introduced (this being the e92 facelift version). Plus some Alpina Bespoke interior extras which is the benefit of an Alpina.

The thinking man M3! _why _

Max output (kW/hp/rpm) 360
Max torque (Nm/rpm)	500
Top speed (mph) 177
Acceleration 0-62 mph (sec) 4.7
Urban (mpg) 20.1
Extra-urban (mpg) 39.2
Road Tax £220!!!



















A good example of the Iridescence effect!


----------



## Jasoon

Hear is mine....


----------



## howie parks

mine is camouflaged









Rolf Harris style
can ya tell what it is yet?


----------



## deeman72

does mine qualify??? ,,, lol


----------



## Anzafin

This is my latest pic:










- Antti -


----------



## Mike k

Owned this one about 6 weeks now. 330ci m-sport individual in Aegean Blue.










started really cleaning it up the other day.

















Lots more work to do on the back box, will keep me busy.


----------



## Conqug

No

Lol

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike k

no to what?


----------



## howie parks

PB BH and Natts wax.


----------



## Bmpaul

Here's mine


----------



## *MrB*

Here is my 535D M Sport


----------



## Bowler

Loving the 5 Mr B


----------



## *MrB*

Cheers Bowler

A couple more....


----------



## JwilliamsM

was after a 535d m sport myself but the only ones i could afford were high mileage poor spec ones, so bought am m3 instead


----------



## ant1985

My E46 M3




























a pic for my trip in august this year


----------



## ChrisST

My new toy...


----------



## Alan5072

My E46


----------



## ckeir.02mh

That snow foam works brilliantly! All on the ground and the car is spotless now. :thumb:

Great job m8,
Chris.


----------



## Doc943




----------



## nethers66

Picked up my Monte Carlo Edition M3 3 weeks ago to replace the Scirocco R


----------



## rev1turbomonsta

A few of mine after a clean I have only just got into the dw scene so at the minute just used autoglym paint cleaner super resin polish and hd wax all by hand as don't trust myself with power tools lol


----------



## voon

My other little speedy German, up in the nearby prealps:


----------



## carl robson

Nice e36 318is coupe

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob.c

This is not mine but a members car on here that i detailed today

Bmw M5 in graphite black i think. Any way heres some pics.
Sorry about the quality but the camera died just after the before photos.


































































Thanks
Rob


----------



## Stewartfinley

E81


----------



## s3 rav

rev1turbomonsta said:


> A few of mine after a clean I have only just got into the dw scene so at the minute just used autoglym paint cleaner super resin polish and hd wax all by hand as don't trust myself with power tools lol


You from cov by any chance?


----------



## Jammy J

nethers66 said:


> Picked up my Monte Carlo Edition M3 3 weeks ago to replace the Scirocco R


Want :argie:


----------



## bbdp

Rob.c said:


> This is not mine but a members car on here that i detailed today
> 
> Bmw M5 in graphite black i think. Any way heres some pics.
> Sorry about the quality but the camera died just after the before photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Rob


Gorgeous motor! 
Thanks again rob. Still looking over my shoulder at her again today, never seen such a clean car!


----------



## s.khakh

*heres mine*

e36 m3 individual


----------



## LeeJSA

Here's mine.

Orient Blue E46 330d 2004 MSport


----------



## rev1turbomonsta

Hi S3 Rav I am indeed from Cov have you seen me about


----------



## mathyou78

One of mine.


----------



## JonD

My last two.....


----------



## Monkeyboy

335d in hard to keep black


----------



## Stevo!

Heres mine, 3 week old.. First BMW.


----------



## Derek Mc

My old e32 a bonnie 750i V12

















my e38 again a V12









Soon to add an e60 so will post that once she's collected stripped detailed and finished


----------



## Dazz

Not mine but a couple I've done some work on!!


----------



## Neil A

http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/[email protected]/8541416667/


----------



## sideswipe

*My daily runner..*


----------



## Monkeyboy

Derek Mc said:


> My old e32 a bonnie 750i V12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my e38 again a V12
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soon to add an e60 so will post that once she's collected stripped detailed and finished


The e38 is a great looking car !!

What is the V12 like to drive ?


----------



## edgar_23

This is my daily car


----------



## Derek Mc

Monkeyboy said:


> The e38 is a great looking car !!
> 
> What is the V12 like to drive ?


#

The V12 was sublime, my party trick was to stand a pound coin on the engine, start it, rev it then switch it off, the pound stood the entire time.

Sound was very muted in both but with windows down the burble was awesome. Performance, cliche time, was effortless, the car would kick down lift her skirts and do a Usain Bolt, any time anywhere from any speed, pick up at the tonne (in Germany naturally) was the same as from 30mph! electric!!!

The only downside was economy, it averages between 20 and 28 (on a really long cruise!!) I'd have another in a second if I could


----------



## neilb62

My old bus after this mornings very quick wash...


----------



## vampire

This is my car:


----------



## mathyou78

Apologies for double post...just figured out how to use photobucket.


----------



## WP-UK

My new 116i M Sport with comfort pack


----------



## Chrisbmw

here's mine:thumb:


----------



## mathyou78

Chris, we have similar tastes I see.


----------



## puntohgt77

Wifes F21 in estoril blue.


----------



## ScottyLaff

Here's my 3series coupe! Wanted one for ages and bit the bullet.....won't be going back to anything else now! :argie::argie:


----------



## M3simon

Just made me laugh


----------



## DJM1982

My new purchase. I needed an estate for our dog, so bought this, different world compared to the A4 I have been driving for the past 3 years.


----------



## Browser

My new to me 318i SE! Not many pics yet and still need to give it a good detail, sort the alloys out and a couple more bits and bobs but I love it! Bmw's are in a world of there own!


----------



## ClioToby

Picking this pile of **** up on Saturday.

M Sport Plus 320d.

I wont apologise for the appalling photo but Ill try get some proper ones once its had a glaze/wax.


----------



## Dannbodge

My Techno Violet 328i


----------



## JamesR1

2007, E90 325d MSport with Idrive in Sparkling Graphite.
Picture is a iphone one just finished correcting paint still to have DJ Blue Velvet applied. Before i took it out on road its still in showroom at this point waiting for paper work to come through for private plate.. luckly have access to bro-in-laws garage facilitys,


----------



## MLAM

2 Pictures of my E46 325i after a good wash sessions


----------



## rojer386

Here's mine



















Really fancy a E9? 335d saloon next.....wanders over to pistonheads!


----------



## jontymo

3rd bimmer on here for me over the years and the 1st eco bought car i have had, its a 116d sport and is covered in Wolfs BW.


----------



## Alfa GTV

Just sold this, BMW E60 530D M Sport:



For this BMW E46 330ci (House purchase looming)


----------



## Monkeyboy

Liking the E60 !!


----------



## mlgt

Hi Dean

Heres mine.


----------



## Miha

my beauty...orientblue color..

opti coat 2.0, 1 layer of DefinitiveWax heinz 57, 2 layers of AF finale...:argie::argie:


----------



## Derekh929

Here's my new Baby Pic Heavy


----------



## JonD




----------



## Derek Mc

My e60 after her first hand detail


























My sadly missed e32 V12 taken in 2005










My e38 750i Sport taken in 2006


----------



## Lemongrab




----------



## vick

Here's my M3 :driver:



And a mates M3 and M5


----------



## Deezer-D

E87 130i


----------



## WP-UK

^ Lovely 130i


----------



## Blackroc

Deezer-D said:


> E87 130i


How do Deezer ;-)


----------



## sideswipe

My recent purchase..sorry not very good pics..


----------



## Deezer-D

Blackroc said:


> How do Deezer ;-)


Good Mr Roc ;-)


----------



## dirtmonkey01

My e46. full of the usual swirls, should be purchasing my first da soon


----------



## Anzafin

E60 M5 2005 - Silverstone II














































- Antti -


----------



## Monkeyboy

Very nice Antti


----------



## Strongey

Still needs a paint correction but waiting for my new gear first


----------



## CraigP

BMW E85 Z4 2.5i (Bright Red)


----------



## ClioToby




----------



## iPlod999




----------



## zippo

Anzafin said:


> E60 M5 2005 - Silverstone II
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Antti -


Stunning Antti .Just the same as the green inducing skin tone black one you had . Not that I'm even remotely envious. What does Flat Eric think of it ,Are the seats as comfortable for his delicate little rear :thumb::thumb:
Just noticed have you done the rear lights or is that standard fare for the M5. Is this one going to receive the same level of attention as the black one did. 
Darren


----------



## Kash-Jnr

Family 520d wearing blackfire sealant!


----------



## Anzafin

zippo said:


> Stunning Antti .Just the same as the green inducing skin tone black one you had . Not that I'm even remotely envious. What does Flat Eric think of it ,Are the seats as comfortable for his delicate little rear :thumb::thumb:
> Just noticed have you done the rear lights or is that standard fare for the M5. Is this one going to receive the same level of attention as the black one did.
> Darren


Thanks Darren.

Eric likes the M5 seats far more :thumb:.
The rear lights are LCI replicas with a smoked look. I had these exactly same lights in 530d and transferred them to M5. And sure the M5 will get the same attention. However, I could take it much more easier as it's not black lol!

- Antti -


----------



## Bowler

After leaving the BMW fold for something more practical bought myself a Z3


----------



## Bruce865

my little 116D. served me well but will have to say good bye soon


----------



## 5doorfish




----------



## Twenny Benson

My two, firstly E36 328i M sport







And newly acquired E46 M3


----------



## pjlfc

Here's mine,looks ok but needs a bit of tlc to the bodywork(swirls,rds etc,usual e46 rust bubbles on arches) but i'm currently laid up with a ruptured Achilles tendon,so a bit difficult to move around the car!!

















[/URL]


----------



## Anzafin

My E60 M5, again. Now with the refinished wheels, though .





































- Antti -


----------



## nilitara

Aquired a month ago today!


----------



## ted11

free pic


----------



## cossierick

Our kids at a snowy nurburgring


----------



## M3V8EDD




----------



## Niall




----------



## PieterVDE

Wow, that last one is really breathtaking!!!!


----------



## Demetrios72

Some stunning beemers there guys!!

Keep em coming :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge

A couple of new pics of my 328i


----------



## ChrisST

My Z4 in North Yorkshire..










In North Wales..










And enjoying some topless late evening motoring..:driver:


----------



## scratcher




----------



## Buxton




----------



## 1012wayne

my 320 coupe m sport


----------



## Jenny19

120d M Sport


----------



## Johnsy




----------



## M20fes

My 330d


----------



## Johnsy

^^^ 

Very nice! I may be looking for one of those soon,


----------



## Gary_LB

My M135i


----------



## Jenny19

Nice!


----------



## dobbo99




----------



## mjn

My 330D on the Italian side of the Great St. Bernard Pass.


----------



## Coopertim

My f20 118i M, absolutely love it. Miles ahead of the r56 cooper s that I had prior  very happy


















My mini before the bimmer, well, it's still a bmw too


----------



## greymda

not best quality though


----------



## DMH-01




----------



## JBirchy

My Brother-In-Laws M135i - Lovely car, makes a stunning noise!


----------



## Phillloyd

After my 435i wheels put on ))))))))


----------



## Ben1413

My old 320d sport, decatted, remapped and running 100bhp shot of nitrous:







Ben


----------



## Bizcam

clean for a day


----------



## Tony530d

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Coopertim

Bizcam said:


> View attachment 36772
> clean for a day


They sure can make a good looking estate


----------



## gex23

Winter wheels / tyres :

DSC_0012 by DEAF N1NJA, on Flickr

New grilles :


----------



## M20fes

Some nice looking bimmers

just an updated fes of mine






































[/url]


----------



## throwa62start

Mines having its bottom fixed at the moment this is making me miss her lots!


----------



## Dannbodge

I couldn't resist taking a photo of mine the other morning in the work car park.....through a window


----------



## E110at

My 535d


----------



## Tuddie




----------



## Wyldie




----------



## dillinja999

not a single ambra gold one in here


----------



## smifeune

My e46 320cd m sport


----------



## Dannekk

My BMW E46 320 Msport MY 2005 :driver:


----------



## HarveyTT

My Zed4 2.5L


----------



## RhysT21




----------



## JBirchy

Wife's 116i M-Sport...


----------



## evojkp

My 2012 E92 M3

M3 by evojkp, on Flickr

M3 by evojkp, on Flickr

M3 by evojkp, on Flickr


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Out with the old



In with the new


----------



## marko343




----------



## Andy from Sandy

When I got my car home and really inspected it I was not at all amused by how badly it had been prepared and there were defects in the paint. So much so I asked for another, which to my surprise I got.

On the second attempt I asked them to not touch it.


----------



## s28nhb

Had this about 1 year ago


----------



## aiky007

*my e93 space grey*

Just a few quick pics,, taking with my phone so not the best,,




:thumb:


----------



## gex23




----------



## AdamC




----------



## Arvi




----------



## joshb

Heres my 2005 m3 individual








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chris.t

*my x5 30d msport*


----------



## hulla the hulla

my silver touring 335d

and a mates 335i after a bit of a gloss enhancement from me


----------



## zippo

aiky007 said:


> Just a few quick pics,, taking with my phone so not the best,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumb:


Now that is a classy looking motor :thumb:
Daz


----------



## oreA




----------



## siradamrees

My 320D Msport New wheels CSL 19' Reps


----------



## pablothegreat

My baby


----------



## Nigglyb




----------



## f4780y

Out with the old:










In with the new:


----------



## Nigglyb

f4780y said:


> Out with the old:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with the new:


Good choice if I may say so!


----------



## MattOz

Current pic of my 335i


----------



## Forsh

dean j said:


> Come on then. Lets see em!


well... if you insist!...




























E91 320d 184bhp Sport Plus

and first registered almost to the day this thread was started


----------



## zippo

MattOz said:


> Current pic of my 335i


The wheels set the car of a treat .
Daz


----------



## zippo

I'm willing to bet serious cash that the other German marques are kicking themselves for letting BMW get gain so much ground in terms of car and engine design . I've just been reading the new 7 series brochure .It's a gadget freaks heaven, buttons for every thing .Up until now I've not seen a car I don't like and they aren't all new cars which to my mind suggests BMW have been sticking it to the oppersition for a long time Mercedes have fought back with new/face lift C and E class whilst Audi have the RS scare the bejesus out of you but its aimed at a specific segment 
whilst BMW have a car for every one Yesterday day my daughter kept count of german brands on our motor way journey Bmw won by a mile AMG Mercedes came second with the wrath of God exhaust 
Audi came a poor 3rd mostly because they hogged the third lane and didn't indicate
No offence to any Audi drivers on here . The reason I know they weren't from DW simple they were dogs and not loved 
22 BMW 3and 5 series 
10 MERCS mostly AMG 6.3 with the porn exhaust every one moved for them :thumb::thumb:
4 AUDI
over 40 miles of the M61 @rush hour


----------



## john m3

My M3


----------



## AdamC

john m3 said:


> My M3


That is absolutely stunning John :argie:


----------



## f4780y

john m3 said:


> My M3


You can't get better than a yellow M3 Pal. Nice one.


----------



## RhysT21




----------



## john m3

AdamC said:


> That is absolutely stunning John :argie:


Thanks Adam.:thumb:


----------



## john m3

AdamC said:


> That is absolutely stunning John :argie:





f4780y said:


> You can't get better than a yellow M3 Pal. Nice one.


Thanks f4780y.:thumb:


----------



## Simz

Might be my old one....... soon......


----------



## Hugo

My 2000 3.0 z3 with 60k miles


----------



## zippo

Hugo said:


> My 2000 3.0 z3 with 60k miles


Hugo I heard one of these for about 2 minutes before I saw it coming out Macky D's. The sound made the hairs on the back of my neck stand on end . It was a deep shiny black with please excuse the spelling SCHNITZER rims on it . Utterly stunning. So was the blond behind the wheel too
Daz


----------



## HarveyTT




----------



## taz007

My e92 m sport coupe


----------



## Andy Rich




----------



## why so serious

Here are some of the one's i've owned.
E46 330ci


E90 330


E60 520i Had it 2 weeks then written off after someone hit the back of me


Replaced it with another E60 but went for a 530D


Current E70


Now waiting on delivery of a new F16, fingers crossed it's here before christmas.


----------



## Forsh

why so serious said:


>


Written off?

I'm sure that would have buffed out! :buffer:


----------



## A&J

yeah some chery glaze AIO and carnauba wax and it would have been like new if not even better :lol:


----------



## why so serious

:lol:
I did offer


----------



## fethead

Here's mine


----------



## Simz

Think I have already done this but what the heck


----------



## andy665

Can't remember if I ever posted up mine - E36 328i Sport Individual


----------



## JAM1991




----------



## RhysT21




----------



## Prestige car care shop

The zim zimmer


----------



## rory1992




----------



## Tuddie




----------



## Nigglyb

why so serious said:


> E60 520i Had it 2 weeks then written off after someone hit the back of me





Forsh said:


> Written off?
> 
> I'm sure that would have buffed out! :buffer:


I've taxed worse :lol:


----------



## vo04lan




----------



## slim_boy_fat

Not bad for 13 years old and 120k miles, eh?


----------



## Soul boy 68

slim_boy_fat said:


> Not bad for 13 years old and 120k miles, eh?


Not bad, flipping marvelous. :thumb:


----------



## *E92*

Summer 2015.


----------



## .Griff.




----------



## Stigo

My nail..


BMW 125i


----------



## lemansblue92

E60 520i Had it 2 weeks then written off after someone hit the back of me




Nigglyb said:


> I've taxed worse :lol:


Nothing a touch of SRP couldn't handle


----------



## J4KE45

My new bimmer, picked up last week!


----------



## Dmoe

My m135i last summer shot before the crap weather kicked in


----------



## djryan25

Kelly @ KDS said:


> Arrrh you too kind :thumb:
> 
> here :driver:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tread for the future i think
> 
> kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


 That looks right well pal.


----------



## angel1449




----------



## lemansblue92

J4KE45 said:


> My new bimmer, picked up last week!


Congrats on the new motor bud, looks very tidy any plans for mods?


----------



## mar

My 330i. Clean up before putting it up for sale on the AT & PH where it's sitting looking pretty.

Loved this car. So much so it's replacement is a small ginger cousin of this model. Guesses welcome :driver:


----------



## Simz

mar said:


> My 330i. Clean up before putting it up for sale on the AT & PH where it's sitting looking pretty.
> 
> Loved this car. So much so it's replacement is a small ginger cousin of this model. Guesses welcome :driver:


Very nice car


----------



## mar

Thanks very much. 

Have loved it to bits. Smitten with the 6cyl BMW thing now.

Cheap as chips as a used car now. Pains me to see it go for what is almost shed money. 

Still - new ginger car inbound so new toys to play with soon enough :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

A lot of car for £5,000 - but the exhaust tips need cleaning.......


----------



## Arvi

mar said:


> My 330i. Clean up before putting it up for sale on the AT & PH where it's sitting looking pretty.
> 
> Loved this car. So much so it's replacement is a small ginger cousin of this model. Guesses welcome :driver:


1 series in burnt orange?


----------



## Dal3D

My old M3:



























































































Was a fun beastie :thumb:


----------



## mar

Yep. An M135i in orange.

I'm not polishing the exhaust tips on a £5k car. Especially since I've reduced the price again..!


----------



## J4KE45

lemansblue92 said:


> Congrats on the new motor bud, looks very tidy any plans for mods?


Thinking of mapping it, unsure so far. Basics, tints, already changed the angel eyes to white yesterday, change the alloys, possible put it on H&R springs, little details here and there mainly!


----------



## Phil K

My new F31


----------



## Steviemk6

[/ATTACH]gmail

A little pic of my m135 all tucked up


----------



## leem3477

My 2005 325i


----------



## AdamC

Phil K said:


> My new F31


Looks great Phil. Loving that wheel design.


----------



## Ashley1995

My E30 


And my F21


----------



## AS_BO

That E30!!!


----------



## hoggers




----------



## GrantB5




----------



## ganwilliams

*autumn reflections...*

Hope you like the brilliant reflective shine on my Carbon Black 5 series as much as I do! 
shine courtesy of Auto Finesse ultraglaze, Autofinesse Lather, auto Finesse Avalanche, Bilt Hamber Korosol, Valet Pro tar remover, Farcella G3 clay mitt
Cheers


----------



## dannygdesigns

Not great pics but heres my Mineral White 320D :argie:


----------



## Woody95

My 118D


----------



## MRF32

My Melbourne red 4 coupe


----------



## MRF32

More pics when I get a chance


----------



## JB_E92




----------



## WashMitt

My 435i


----------



## A&J

MRF32 said:


> My Melbourne red 4 coupe


Yes...more pics...






...want more pics...


----------



## MRF32

A&J said:


> Yes...more pics...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...want more pics...


Lol. Will do when I get a chance! Thanks


----------



## g8jka

My old E36 2.5










1999 Z3 2.0 is the current one


----------



## barongreenback

Not the best photo but my new F11 520d in luxury trim. Finally got round to giving it a first wash before sticking some wax on for the winter. My first BMW and loving it so far.


----------



## chefy

recently acquired E30
[/URL
[URL=http://s40.photobucket.com/user/chefy3/media/E30%20316i/DSC_0057_zps0dqyntme.jpg.html]

And my other - well E30 of-course :thumb:
[/URL
[URL=http://s40.photobucket.com/user/chefy3/media/BMW%20318is/DSC_0244_zpsdzg2al31.jpg.html]


----------



## Dannbodge

Another one of my E90 335i freshly machine polished


----------



## Kev_mk3

my new 325d E91


----------



## Mik3

Mine and the gf BMWs


----------



## samm

I pick this up in the morning. Cant wait.


----------



## Bodarville

Dammit, I was really hoping "bimmers" was a euphemism


----------



## Chrissyp83

My old girl ... BMW 330d MSport (2000) in sienna red


----------



## HarveyTT




----------



## connor2905

My new F31


----------



## Forsh

ooooooh that's nice!


----------



## Crafty




----------



## SteveEdwards

My old E39 525D SE..

Selling this, so one final detail...its done me proud and the E39 chassis is a joy, I will return...


----------



## chris.t

My 640d Msport


----------



## M20fes

connor2905 said:


> My new F31


Very nice.......i want the saloon version of this


----------



## deegan1979

Not pristine but here's my 840ci manual, long term project , makes me.smile everytime I take it out


----------



## chris.t

deegan1979 said:


> Not pristine but here's my 840ci manual, long term project , makes me.smile everytime I take it out


I love these things i remember when these first came out and i would walk past the dealership and dream of owning one


----------



## lemansblue92

deegan1979 said:


> Not pristine but here's my 840ci manual, long term project , makes me.smile everytime I take it out


Cracking motor bud, nice job on the wheels :thumb:


----------



## Short1e

Here's mine


----------



## thegentleway

deegan1979 said:


> Not pristine but here's my 840ci manual, long term project , makes me.smile everytime I take it out


Such a beautiful car!


----------



## HarveyTT

deegan1979 said:


> Not pristine but here's my 840ci manual, long term project , makes me.smile everytime I take it out


Always wanted one as a kid! Great looking car


----------



## ziggys101




----------



## slim_boy_fat

^^ Sweet!! :thumb:


----------



## chris.t

ziggys101 said:


>


Nice:thumb:, i just bought the coupe


----------



## hontoir




----------



## CHRIS172CUP

My wagon


----------



## sshooie

My bus and 1st BMW

530d. I've had it since late last year.


----------



## nbray67

Not the best pic but here's my Z4 3.0i that I picked up last Oct and tucked it away until now. 
Only 37k on her and that straight 6 lump sounds devine.
Weekend toy until it gets put away again next winter!!


----------



## davethefish

nearly 4 years old now...


----------



## waqasr

My brothers old 330ci, loved this car


----------



## JoeyTaffy93

Here's mine, I picked it up at the start of the month. I've never really knew how to detail properly until I found this website. So once I'm back from my holiday I'm going to start having a proper go at it.


----------



## Cookies

Mine - 6 weeks old and I love it.


----------



## Simz

New to me Z4 3.0


----------



## Ric325i

*325i coupe*

My 325i coupe


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cookies said:


> Mine - 6 weeks old and I love it.


Looks really nice Cooks, wets my appitight for when I get my very first BMW later in the year and I will sure as post it on this thread. :car:


----------



## Ric325i

Just polished and protected with Scholl Vintage wax


----------



## Ric325i

Absolute shine...


----------



## arkadur

Cookies said:


> Mine - 6 weeks old and I love it.


This is a 340? 
The m sport package is a must to have on the f30. 
Without it the car lose the correct look.


----------



## Cookies

arkadur said:


> This is a 340?
> The m sport package is a must to have on the f30.
> Without it the car lose the correct look.


It's a 320d x drive with the M Sport plus pack. The brakes and calipers definitely help the look alright!!


----------



## Cookies

Soul boy 68 said:


> Looks really nice Cooks, wets my appitight for when I get my very first BMW later in the year and I will sure as post it on this thread. :car:
> 
> View attachment 46032


Cheers buddy. Absolutely love it. I need a diesel as I do over 20k a year, but I would love a straight 6 at some stage.

Yours will be absolutely epic chum! Will you have it in time for waxstock?


----------



## Soul boy 68

Cookies said:


> Cheers buddy. Absolutely love it. I need a diesel as I do over 20k a year, but I would love a straight 6 at some stage.
> 
> Yours will be absolutely epic chum! Will you have it in time for waxstock?


Little chance I'm afraid Cooks, it's an estimated September delivery :doublesho, I really do urge you to go for the straight six at some point, brilliant engines. :thumb:


----------



## Cookies

Thats a fair wait chum. You'll be ready when the time comes. 

A couple of uncles had the straight 6 in varying guises and I just loved the sound. Between that and the Audi 5 cylinder, there are so many wonderful engines to try lol.


----------



## Garybooth

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## *E92*

My contribution.


----------



## ant1

Last of the real M engines


----------



## Arvi




----------



## Adi_328

My 2011 BMW X6 40d in rare Ruby Black

how to do a screen shot


----------



## t_zetec

My 320d M Sport


----------



## Vectra Singh

*My New F31*

Picked this beauty up a few days about :thumb:


----------



## sbunkers

My 2012 Japan Red M3


----------



## Amc89

Cookies said:


> Mine - 6 weeks old and I love it.


I'm certain I have passed you a few times through Banbridge, is that likely?

Car looks great and love the m calipers. I wish I had them on mine but I think it costs a fortune to retrofit them


----------



## Theodordromer

Summer wheels on and a quick wash and meguiars quik wax..


----------



## Pauly.22

M3 Silverstone.


----------



## jdquinn

Theodordromer said:


> Summer wheels on and a quick wash and meguiars quik wax..


Really eye catching motor. Like this a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lespaul

Little ride out in my loan car today, not sure I want my 520 M Sport Estate back :lol:


----------



## f4780y

Gave the X4 a good going over in the sun today. Love those lines...


----------



## Fraser911

My 335D M-sport X-drive
















Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bristle Hound

Surprised this thread hasn't been added to in over 2 years


----------



## Derek Mc

Mmmm two years might as well add mine too then.

IMG_20190504_123250 by Derek McIlreavy, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected]

I'll join in now I'm back in the fold!

My G05 M50d


How it usually looks 


I'm also lucky enough to own this factory Dakar E46 M3


PMG in Belfast gave it the full works


Beauty and the beast? But which is which :lol:


hd image upload


----------



## f4780y

Holy Resurrected Posts Batman! Completely forgot about this thread too... Here's my latest


----------



## mikkod

My second daily. F10 535i
Havanna Metallic - gotta love that color.


----------



## slim_boy_fat

big pimp said:


> I'll join in now I'm back in the fold!
> Beauty and the beast? But which is which :lol:


The M3 is the beauty. :thumb: :driver:


----------



## boost monster

My M135i









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LSpec

My 130i 2007









Enviado desde mi SM-N920T mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cole_scirocco

My two..










Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elliott19864

F30 328i M sport plus









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## LSpec

Cole_E91 said:


> My two..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


:thumb: I want sooo bad a E91 :argie:


----------



## grunty-motor

Let me join too....


----------



## organgrinder

Another blue M car:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=57972&stc=1&d=1576676901

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=57973&stc=1&d=1576676901


----------



## cole_scirocco

LSpec said:


> :thumb: I want sooo bad a E91 :argie:


Cheers dude, it needs some work to be up to my standard and also the E90 bodywork standard.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## fat-tony




----------



## boba fett

My allrounder!


----------



## Soul boy 68

Here is my beast 💪


----------



## Shakmeister5000

I’m thinking of changing the accent colour 🤔


----------



## IvorB1H

I was wondering when this would make an appearance- I like the accents 👌


----------



## Shakmeister5000

IvorB1H said:


> I was wondering when this would make an appearance- I like the accents 👌


Sooooo many different colours of wrap to chose from. Hhmmmm…

I’ve done my interior the same

Driver side wrapped in carbon fibre and the passenger wrapped in forged and splits in the middle


----------



## ridders66

I pass this when out cycling. Crying shame.


----------



## Jay Nair




----------



## Nobbyk




----------



## Dunc2610




----------



## A45 Adam

The wifes 420i


----------



## dholdi




----------



## robby71

All show - not much go - 118i


----------



## JwilliamsM

haven't posted on here for a while, here's my 2

IMG_20210615_213905
IMG_20210615_213849 
IMG_20210615_213925


----------



## Shakmeister5000

JwilliamsM said:


> haven't posted on here for a while, here's my 2
> 
> IMG_20210615_213905
> IMG_20210615_213849
> IMG_20210615_213925


Absolute machine! I’ve always preferred the f80 m3 over the f82 m4 🤩


----------



## 121DOM

Here’s mine, sadly no 6 pots.

Bertie









Fifi











and lastly ZoZo


----------



## Mclarxn

Out of one BMW and into another - just can't keep away! Thoroughly enjoyed my time behind the wheel of the former (F82) and grin just as much in the latter (F87). 

Even managed to squeeze in a first wash and coat of Rapidwaxx in between the North Easts recent immaculate weather...























Sent from my SM-S901B using Tapatalk


----------



## boba fett

robby71 said:


> All show - not much go - 118i
> 
> View attachment 82586
> 
> View attachment 82587


For a new BMW that's actually quite nice!


----------



## boba fett

JwilliamsM said:


> haven't posted on here for a while, here's my 2
> 
> IMG_20210615_213905
> IMG_20210615_213849
> IMG_20210615_213925


Still one of Fav 4 doors colour and brakes make it!

Very Nice.


----------



## malvern_man

Here's mine...


----------



## Ben1413

Here's my E46 330ci convertible:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Here is my beast 💪


----------



## mac1459

my toy


----------

